# 

## tomek_lodz

Mam pytanie o wykończenie komimu nad dachem.
Fachowcy proponują obłożenie płytką klinkierową, lub gontem   :sad:  , lub specjalmymi płytkami którymi wykańcza się dachy   :Confused:  .
Czy możliwe jest np skończenie kominu na wysokości dachu a później murowanie na nim z klinkieru? (boję się że same płytki klinkierowe po jakimś czasie mogą odpadać.)

----------


## kasiaR

> Mam pytanie o wykończenie komimu nad dachem.
> Fachowcy proponują obłożenie płytką klinkierową, lub gontem   , lub specjalmymi płytkami którymi wykańcza się dachy   .
> Czy możliwe jest np skończenie kominu na wysokości dachu a później murowanie na nim z klinkieru? (boję się że same płytki klinkierowe po jakimś czasie mogą odpadać.)



_Witam, My wybralismy płytki klinkierowe. Czy odpadna nie wiem dopiero mamy je 2 miesiace. Ale opadanie zalezy wyłacznie od dobrego kleju/zaprawy klejacej. Trzeba podkreslic,że do płytek klinkierowych i do KOMINA.


Pozdrawiam
KasiaR_

----------


## andrzej100

Tez mam plytki, ale mowia, ze po paru latach beda odpadac.
Mozna wymurowac caly komin systemowy z fundamentem ponizej polaci dachu (taka opaska) i na tym cegly klinkierowe powyzej polaci.

----------


## darekm

Ja też zastanawiam się nad sposobem wykończenia komina. Myślałem o obmurowaniu cegłami połówkowymi z klinkieru ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć pełnych połówek.
Czy ktoś wie czy mozna gdzieś takie znaleźć? Czy też wszyscy używają całej cegły?

----------


## kasiaR

> Ja też zastanawiam się nad sposobem wykończenia komina. Myślałem o obmurowaniu cegłami połówkowymi z klinkieru ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć pełnych połówek.
> Czy ktoś wie czy mozna gdzieś takie znaleźć? Czy też wszyscy używają całej cegły?




Zobacz tu (ten producent ma cegły połówki:
http://www.crh-klinkier.pl/cegly_wiosna_sahara.php?id=3


Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:  
KasiaR

----------


## Mita

Otynkuj na siatce stalowej, odczekaj i klej płytki.
Jeśli nie można dostac połówek klinkieru, można dać cegły do kamieniarza, on podocina.

----------


## mack

> Mam pytanie o wykończenie komimu nad dachem.
> Fachowcy proponują obłożenie płytką klinkierową, lub gontem  :( , lub specjalmymi płytkami którymi wykańcza się dachy  :-? .
> Czy możliwe jest np skończenie kominu na wysokości dachu a później murowanie na nim z klinkieru? (boję się że same płytki klinkierowe po jakimś czasie mogą odpadać.)


Też obłożyłem płytkami dopiero co - jak będzie zobaczymy

----------


## tomek_lodz

Jeszcze jedno pytanie co do kom. sys. i opaski (fundamentu) dla dalszego murowania klinkierem. czy na fundamencie można budować z polówek cegieł klinkierowych czy trzeba z całych (komin będzie monstrualny) i jak ze sztywnością takiego komina.

----------


## tomek_2

A ja z kolei mam 2 duze kominy zbudowane z cegiel klinkierowych (grafit) i wykonane sa tak paskudnie (kolejna robota, ktorej nie moglem samemu dopilnowac), ze zamierzam obłożyć czymś te kominy w niedługiej przyszłości, bo porazaja wzrok. Blacha ani siding nie wchodza w gre z przyczyn estetycznych - po prostu nie podobaja mi sie te rozwiazania na kominach. Mysle albo o plytkach klinkierowych albo o jakichs innych plytkach - najchetniej plytach modulowych, imitujacych kawalek muru wykonanego z cegly lub kamienia. Slyszal ktos o tego typu plytach (cos takiego, jak oferuja markety budowlane, ale o b. niskiej nasiakliwosci - aby spelnialo swoja role na kominie)? Najwiekszy jednak problem tkwi w przyczepnosci - potrzebuje zaprawe lub klej, ktory bedzie mial bardzo dobra przyczepnosc do szkliwa cegiel klinkierowych na kominach i utrzyma na nich plytki. Mozecie wypowiedziec sie w tym temacie?

----------


## areq

Komin to tylko komin.Ja obloze tynkiem w kolorze elewacji

----------


## tomek_2

No niby tak, ale - ladnie wykonane, stanowia zwienczenie domu natomiast sknocone - eh, co tu duzo mowic... O tynku tez razcej nie mysle (na calej elewacji mam tynk akrylowy, ale kominy chcialbym oblozyc czyms innym).

----------


## mack

> Napisał tomek_lodz
> 
> Mam pytanie o wykończenie komimu nad dachem.
> Fachowcy proponują obłożenie płytką klinkierową, lub gontem  :( , lub specjalmymi płytkami którymi wykańcza się dachy  :-? .
> Czy możliwe jest np skończenie kominu na wysokości dachu a później murowanie na nim z klinkieru? (boję się że same płytki klinkierowe po jakimś czasie mogą odpadać.)
> 
> 
> Też obłożyłem płytkami dopiero co - jak będzie zobaczymy



Po pierwszej (i to jakiej zimie) komin (nie pracował przez zimę)obłożony płytkami klinkierowymi OK

----------


## maszket

klej + siatka + farba do betonu i jest super

----------


## tomek_2

*maszket* - masz na mysli te moja nieszczesliwa wersje, z okladaniem kominow wykonanych z klinkieru?

----------


## rafałek

Mamy obłożony płytkami od 2004 roku. Jak na razie jest OK. Ważny jest klej i fuga - tu nie warto oszczędzać. Przed położeniem płytek komin mieliśmy obrzucony szprycą cementową zwiększającą przyczepność.
Jeśli nie chcesz wykonywać płytek to masz możliwość obmurowania komina klinkierem (najlepiej połóki, ale na upartego i całe - tylko po co?). Tu są dwa praktykowane warianty:
1. Wykonujesz płytę przed przejściem komina przez dach na płycie stawiasz dalsze elementy komina i na wystającej krawędzi idzie klinkier (sposób polecany przez producentów sysemów)
2. Na ostatniej kondygnacji od podłogi obmurowujesz komin cegłą lub cienkimi bloczkami BK i na nich przed przejściem przez dach ciągniesz z klinkieru.

Można też zostawić komin tylko otynkowany albo zastosować specjalne gotowe moduły nakłądane na komin. Ładnie też wygląda obłożony łupkiem ale to przedraża znacznie...

Ogólnie temat był wielokrotnie wałkowany w roku 2005 i 2004 więc chyba warto poszukać i poczytać.

pozdrawiam

----------


## maszket

*tomek_2* nie mam na myśli twoich kominów tylko odpowiedziałem na pytanie zadane przez *tomek_lodz* o wykończenie komina nad dachem. 
*tomek_2* aż tak strasznie porażają wzrok *?*

----------


## tomek_2

> Mamy obłożony płytkami od 2004 roku. Jak na razie jest OK. Ważny jest klej i fuga - tu nie warto oszczędzać. Przed położeniem płytek komin mieliśmy obrzucony szprycą cementową zwiększającą przyczepność.
> Jeśli nie chcesz wykonywać płytek to masz możliwość obmurowania komina klinkierem (najlepiej połóki, ale na upartego i całe - tylko po co?). Tu są dwa praktykowane warianty:
> 1. Wykonujesz płytę przed przejściem komina przez dach na płycie stawiasz dalsze elementy komina i na wystającej krawędzi idzie klinkier (sposób polecany przez producentów sysemów)
> 2. Na ostatniej kondygnacji od podłogi obmurowujesz komin cegłą lub cienkimi bloczkami BK i na nich przed przejściem przez dach ciągniesz z klinkieru.
> 
> Można też zostawić komin tylko otynkowany albo zastosować specjalne gotowe moduły nakłądane na komin. Ładnie też wygląda obłożony łupkiem ale to przedraża znacznie...
> 
> Ogólnie temat był wielokrotnie wałkowany w roku 2005 i 2004 więc chyba warto poszukać i poczytać.
> 
> pozdrawiam


*rafałek* - Dzieki za odzew ale - bez obrazy, chyba nie przeczytales mojego watku uwaznie.  Glownym problemem, jaki mam jest fakt, ze kominy sa JUZ WYMUROWANE Z CEGLY KLINKIEROWEJ, ktorej szkliwo ma chyba niespecjalna przyczepnosc do wiekszosci zapraw klejowych stosowanych do plytek klinkierowych. A nie mam nic przeciwko plytkom klinkierowym ew. plytom modulowym - jak pisalem, wlasnie te rozwiazania mnie interesuja, ale *jak to przykleic na klinkier, zeby sie trzymalo?*

*maszket* - Niestety, tak. W tym wypadku nie chodzi o dobor zlego koloru, bo "zonie sie podobal, a mnie nie" (ktos opisywal podobny przypadek) a o wszelakie odstepstwa od sztuki budowania z klinkieru. Cegly sa polozone fatalnie: krzywo, przerozne grubosci fug, czesc cegiel byla polamana na mniejsze kawalki, zeby zmiescic na okreslonej dlugosci komina, niektore zupelnie sie nie licuja z plaszczyzna, a wszystki sa pomazane jakims czernidlem (podobno - jak sie potem dowiedzialem - olej od pily lancuchowej, ktorym murarze czyscili pobrudzone wczesniej zaprawa cegly). Zaprawa do fugowania do zwykly cement potem dopiero potraktowany antracytowa fuga do klinkieru Sopro. Wyglada to zajebiscie tragicznie i zdecydowalem sie na zatrudnienie wykonawcy do oblozenia tych kominow. Chodzi mi tylko o skuteczna technologie, zeby plytki nie odpadaly po pierwszej zimie. A slyszal ktos o oblozeniu kominow plyta OSB i klejeniu okladzin dopiero do niej? Moze cos takiego mialoby sens?

----------


## rafałek

> *rafałek* - Dzieki za odzew ale - bez obrazy, chyba nie przeczytales mojego watku uwaznie.


Ustosunkowałem się do autora wątku i do głównego tematu czyli komina systemowego. Twojej wypowiedzi daktycznie nie czytałęm. Jednak co do Twojego problemu... Myślę, że trzeba znaleźć odpowiedni klej. Skoro są kleje do keljenia płytek na starych płytkach to i powienno się czymś takim dokleić nowe płytki do komina klinkierowego.

A może prostszym rozwiązaniem choć pewnie kosztowniejszym byłoby wykonanie częście nad powierzchnią dachu od nowa?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek_2

> A może prostszym rozwiązaniem choć pewnie kosztowniejszym byłoby wykonanie częście nad powierzchnią dachu od nowa?


O tym tez myslalem, ale - poza sporymi kosztami rozbiorki, nowego materialu i murowania od nowa - boje sie strat zwiazanych z pobrudzeniem ew. porysowaniem blachodachowki. Nie wierze - po wczesniejszych doswiadczeniach budowlanych - ze wykonawca mi to dobrze zabezpieczy. Boje sie po prostu ryzykowac. Choc wiem, ze byloby to najlepsze wyjscie.

----------


## -iva-

Z kominami mieliśmy nie lada problem . W chałupie były dwa . Oba 14 na 14 cm - w żaden sposób nie można było ich wykorzystać do kominka . A kominek w domu musi być !!! 
Nie pozostało nam nic innego jak kupić i postawić komin systemowy . Po długich wahaniach zdecydowaliśmy się na IBF - z drobną "modernizacją" pomysłu mojej drugiej - technicznie uzdolnionej połówki  
Chcieliśmy , żeby wszystkie kominy wyglądały tak samo - dwa istniejace które zostały ( jeden do gazu a drugi do podwójnej wentylacji ) powyżej dachu przemurowane z cegły klinkierowej - ale co zrobić z systemowym ? Obłożenie go płytkami klinkierowymi to efekt na dwa - góra 3 lata . Później najczęściej płytki odpadają i trzeba poprawiać . 
No i zarówno kolor jak i faktura nie jest identyczna .... 
Więc - poniżej przedstawiam patent mojego szczęścia : 



komin nad dachem wymurowany jest tak jak pozostałe - z cegły klinkierowej i oczywiście z kształtkami i wełną mineralna wewnątrz - zgodnie z założeniem całego systemu - za to nie rózni się od pozostałych ) 

Dodam tylko , że komin już drugi sezon sprawdza się znakomicie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## -iva-

Dodam jeszcze , że super mocna rama kosztowała nas 130 zł z materiałem i dostawą do domu, wykonana przez ślusarza spawacza.

----------


## tomek_2

Troche namieszalem swoim postem widze - ja: *tomek_2* choc z tego samego rejonu, to nie ta sama osoba co *tomek_lodz*  :smile:  Ja nie mam komina systemowego, mam za to 2 duze kominy zwykle ( w kazdym po 5 szybow), wymurowane *z klinkieru* i te wlasnie nieszczesne budowle musze czyms oblozyc, z powodow opisanych kilka postow wyzej.

----------


## maszket

*tomek_2* no to masz problemik.
jeszcze nie słyszałem żeby ktoś wykąńczał komin płytami OSB i kleił do nich płytki

----------


## mmmad

*tomek_lodz* ja mam kominy systemowe, na wysokosci dachu mam opaske betonowa, a na tym mam polowke klinkieru.
Wyglada to mniej wiecej tak, jak na zdjeciu *-ivy-* - jak chcesz zobaczyc osobiscie - zapraszam.
Fachowcow, ktorzy namawiaja na plytki - napraw. Budowanie z klilnkieru jest prawdopodobnie duzo bardziej praco- i czasochlonne, z tego, co widzialem u siebie.

W przypadku kominow budowanych z cegly przejscie na klinkier ponad poziom dachu nie powinno byc (IMHO) problemem. Oczywiscie poza ww. czasem i pracochlonnoscia.

----------


## wartownik

Klinkier psuje wyglad dachu , plytki to nieporozumienie , czy Wam sie takie kominy podobaja ?

----------


## mmmad

A jakie masz propozycje?
Tynku chyba nie polecasz:  :ohmy:

----------


## wartownik

Wykonany przez dekarza , trapezowy , naturalny lupek czarny , zielony , sliczne wzory np. kwiaty , zakonczony ladna blaszka...

----------


## mmmad

Jakas fotka? Bo nie wiem, czy spotkalem...
Porownanie cenowe do klinkieru rowniez wskazane...

----------


## tomek_2

Wracajac do jednego z moich pytan - czy zamiast klejenia plytek klinkierowych ew. wspomnianych wyzej lupkow do klinkieru nie lepiej byloby oblozyc najpierw ten klinkierowy komin OSB i dopiero do plyty OSB kleic plytki czy cokolwiek innego?

----------


## gibzwein

Cześć!
Tylko cegła klinkierowa odpowiednio położona da pożądany efekt. I tyle!
Pozdrowionka

----------


## tomek_2

Z calym szacunkiem - ale ta wypowiedzia niezbyt pomogles mi w moim konktretnym problemie.

----------


## Joga

Mimo, ze klinkier może być pewniejszy w mocowaniu niz plytki, ale ma dwie negatywne cechy: nie mozna ocieplic komina co moze powodowac jego przemarzanie w glab domu; na klinkierze skrapla sie woda i splywa do komina.

----------


## tomek_2

Dzisiaj dekarz zapodal mi pomysl zamocowania lat do komina, ocieplenia welna, na to OSB i na nia dopiero okladzina (nazywa sie to chyba Schiferrit - w formie lupkow) mocowana za pomoca suchego montazu. Wie ktos cos o tej metodzie i moglby cos wiecej napisac?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To pokrycie to gont papowy firmy ISOLA. Jest imitacjš łupka. Odradzałbym stosowanie tego materiału na boki komina. Za te same pienišdze można kupić płytki włóknocementowe tzw. Struktonit firmy EURONIT dadzš znacznie lepszy efekt, majš znacznie większš trwałoć, wybór koloru i wyglšdajš jak prawdziwy łupek. Montuj je na pełne deskowanie a nie na płytę OSB. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomek_2

Czyli najpierw caly komin deskami oblozyc a na to plytki Struktonit? A dlaczego deski a nie OSB? Sadzilem, ze OSB ma lepsza odpornosc na wilgoc i zmiany temperatury anizeli deski.

----------


## tomek_2

Czyli najpierw caly komin deskami oblozyc a na to plytki Struktonit? A dlaczego deski a nie OSB? Sadzilem, ze OSB ma lepsza odpornosc na wilgoc i zmiany temperatury anizeli deski.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Łaty i deski oczywicie zaimpregnowane. W gruboci łat można zastosować wełnę w celu ocieplenia komina. Deski można osłonić foliš wysokoparoprzepuszczalnš. Stosuje się deski dla tego, że w czasie przybijania płytek powierzchnia drga i mogłyby się uszkodzić płytki wczeniej przybite a deski nie przenoszš drgań na całej powierzchni. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hala_k

A czy w ten sposób (płytki struktonitu na łatach i deskach) można wykończyć również komin dymowy lub spalinowy murowany ze zwykłej cegły?
Czy nie będzie problemów z odbiorem kominiarskim? Drewniana łata byłaby w bezpośrednim kontakcie z kominem murowanym!?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Komin musi być otynkowany. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EZS

A kto ma mi go otynkować?????
Tynkarze przychodzą dopiero w pażdzierniku a dekarz teraz chce mieć komin...   :cry:  

Czy można obłożyć komin np. blachą miedzianą?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można ale to i tak nie zwalnia z otynkowania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## el-ka

Jak prawidłowo opłytkowane (bez pustek pod płytką) to nic nie będzie odpadać - podobnie jak z dobrze wykonanej elewacji. Cegla spowoduje zwiększenie grubości komina i nie zawsze jest to korzystne,  wyjdzie też drożej.

----------


## EZS

> Można ale to i tak nie zwalnia z otynkowania. Pozdrawiam.


Nie dojrzałam tego postu w porę!!! Dlaczego nie zwalnia?????????????? To jest komin z pustaków, po co mu tynk pod blachą?????????????????????

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Komin dymowy obowiązkowo gdyż blacha będzie mocowana na stelażu drewnianym. Kanały wentylacyjne niekoniecznie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EZS

ok. Pomaluję pod tą blachę emalią ognioodporną   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tynkowanie gwarantuje szczelność spoin. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MRJDomańscy

Jesli komin z cegły pełnej zwykłej, to czy łupki włoknocementowe  zawsze mocuje die do desek?? Zatem to pogrubi już i tak gruby komin...??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zawsze do desek! Istnieje możliwość docieplenia komina. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sailor_ro

Hey

Komin bedzie systemowy.chcemy na komin rzucic 2c styro i tynk cienkowarstwowy(marmolit).I teraz pytanie czy styro bedzie oki na komin??
druga sprawa,czy jesli deskujemy dach i papujemy,to ocieplenie komina mozna zrobic po skonczeniu dachu,a przed kryciem blacha.Tzn. dach odeskowany,opapowany i dopiero ocieplamy i tynkujemy komin,oczywiscie przed styro najpierw go zacieramy klejem na siatce.
Druga sprawa czy jesli kanaly bede do kominka i do kotla olejowego,to jakie sa mozliwosci wykonczenia gornej czesci,tzn.czy wystarczy,jesli zrobimy okienka na przestrzal i z gory czapa betonowa(obrobiona blacha).Wiem ze niektorzy wystawiaja rure od wklady przez czape i z gory daja daszek.Ja wolalbym okienka.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Kanały dymowe powinny być otwarte do góry. Komin można okleić styropianem i tynkować po deskowaniu. Radzę zastosować twardy styropian grubości minimum 3 cm. Pozwoli to na wykonanie 2 cm wcinki do osadzenia obróbki blacharskiej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sailor_ro

Dzieki   :big grin:  
Jedno tylko pytanie do, napisałeś dymowe(np. od kominka),czyli np. spalinowy od kotła olejowego nie musi byc wyprowadzony do góry.Dobrze rozumiem ??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## darbil

Panie Andrzeju proszę o poradę,  jak Pan ocenia takie wykończenie ponad pokryciem dachowym komina dymowego: płytka klinkierowa położona na klej elastyczny (do ogrzewania podłogowego), oczywiście odporny na warunki zewnętrzne. Fuga również elastyczna i kwasoodporna (nie brudzi się)?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku naklejenia płytek na komin systemowy nie ma możliwości szczelnego wykonania obróbki blacharskiej. Komin systemowy powinie być obmurowany cegłą na tzw. "3" i otynkowany lub oklejony styropianem grubości 3 cm i zaciągnięty klejem na siatce. Na tak wykonany komin można nalepić płytki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...czyli np. spalinowy od kotła olejowego nie musi byc wyprowadzony do góry ??...


Też powinien być otwarty do góry. Rura z kwasówki wychodzi nad komin i ma własny kapelusz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sailor_ro

> W przypadku naklejenia płytek na komin systemowy nie ma możliwości szczelnego wykonania obróbki blacharskiej. Komin systemowy powinie być obmurowany cegłą na tzw. "3" i otynkowany lub oklejony styropianem grubości 3 cm i zaciągnięty klejem na siatce. Na tak wykonany komin można nalepić płytki. Pozdrawiam.


No to ja znowu zadam pytanie,oklejam komin,zaciagam klejem.zrobione.i teraz kiedy daje płytki,po wykonaniu pokrycia dachowego i obróbki kominowej,wciętej w stryopian,czy przed połozeniem pokrycia.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Płytki powinny być przyklejone po wykonaniu obróbek blacharskich przez dekarza. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ambroma

> W przypadku naklejenia płytek na komin systemowy nie ma możliwości szczelnego wykonania obróbki blacharskiej. Komin systemowy powinie być obmurowany cegłą na tzw. "3" i otynkowany lub oklejony styropianem grubości 3 cm i zaciągnięty klejem na siatce. Na tak wykonany komin można nalepić płytki. Pozdrawiam.


Witam,
mamy postawiony komin systemowy Leier i jestesmy przed rozpoczeciem układania dachowki. Pisze Pan ze taki komin nalezy obmurowac cegłą na tzw. "3". Bardzo prosze opisać co to znaczy  :Roll:   Rozumiem ze potem nalezy komin otynkowac i dopiero mozna kleic plytki  :Wink2:  Prosze wybaczyc jeśli powtarzam pytania, ale musze byc pewna ze dobrze wszystko rozumiem   :oops:   Dziekuje z gory za pomoc.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jedyną skuteczną metodą szczelnego obrobienia komina jest nacięcie szlicu na głębokość około 2 cm i wprowadzenie w ten szlic obróbki blacharskiej. Cienka ścianka komina systemowego wyklucza takie wykonanie. Stąd moja rada aby pogrubić ścianki komina. Można to wykonać na kilka sposobów, o których już tu była mowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ambroma

Panie Andrzeju, bardzo dziekuje za odpowiedz  :smile:  Zaczynam łapać   :Wink2:  o co chodzi i  chcemy zrobić tak: obłożyć komin styropianem (3 cm), na to klej + siatka i na to płytki klinkierowe. Mam pytanie o mocowanie styropianu, tylko klej czy jeszcze cos (kołki)? Czy mógłby Pan podpowiedziec jaki klej kupic do plytek? Czy oklejony płytkami komin pomalować dodatkowo preparatem np. ceresit 10? Chodzi o zabezpieczenie przed wilgocia.
Bardzo dziekuje za cierpliwość w odpowiedziach  :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Styropianu nie można kołkować bo nie ma do czego. W pozostałych kwestiach moja wiedza jest uboga. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mapan

Czy do obmurowania komina stosowaliście cegłę pełną, czy perforowaną i o jakich wymiarach? 
pzdr

----------


## .:ZABA:.

Czy mozecie mi pomoc naprawic partactwo w wykonczeniu komina systemowego? Pisze o tym w watku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2441979.htm#2441979

Z gory dzieki

----------


## kasiaiwojtek

i ja się dołączę. mam komin systemowy i nie bardzo wiem jak i czym go wykończyć. Najpierw chciałem płytkami no ale odradzono mi z powodu problemów z odpadaniem i montażem opierzenia dachu. Doradzono klinkier. I tu pytanie, skoro komin systemowy to czy musi być cegła pełna? Pomyślałem aby zrobić tak: 
Pociągnąć ceramikę do góry z ociepleniem a to wszystko obmurować cegłą prefabrykowaną a pełną tylko na ostatnią wartę.

Czy to rozwiązanie może b, czy jest ok??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nie rozumiem co ludzi pcha do tego dziurawego klinkieru?! Jakie to oszczędności?!!! Jak nie chcesz mieć kłopotów to tylko pełna cegła i pełna fuga! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Vafel

Ja moje Schiedle będę wykańczał tynkiem mozaikowym. Tzn.

1. Wełna mineralna 3 mm
2. Siatka i klej
3. Podkład
4. Tynk mozaikowy

Mam nadzieję, że to się będzie trzymało...

----------


## mjakob

> W przypadku naklejenia płytek na komin systemowy nie ma możliwości szczelnego wykonania obróbki blacharskiej. Komin systemowy powinie być obmurowany cegłą na tzw. "3" i otynkowany lub oklejony styropianem grubości 3 cm i zaciągnięty klejem na siatce. Na tak wykonany komin można nalepić płytki. Pozdrawiam.


Podciągam temat. Co to znaczy na "3"??
Mam trzy kominy. Jeden murowany z cegły - tu nie mam wątpliwości - cegła klinkierowa pełna.
Natomiast dwa mam systemowe - jeden do kominka, drugi wentylacyjny.
Czy, nawiązując do Pana postu, mam je obłożyć cegłą pełną i na to tynk i płytka klinkierowa??
Jak wykończyć te dwa, aby było "no problem" i bez drenażu kieszeni  :Smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Typowa cegła ma wymiary 6x12x24 miałem na myśli 6 czyli na tzw. "6". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kemot_73

Mam systemowe i poszło tak :
styrpian 5cm klej/siatka/ tynk akryl- jednak za najbardziej istotne w takim przypadku uważam to że należy to robić jeszcze na etapie konstrukcji dachu (przed folią a juznapewno przed dachówką/blachą) - po prostu jest człowiek spokojny o pokrycie bo wiadomo klej, tynk fachoweic ... moze to źle wpłynać na powierzchnię dachu  :smile: 
A na sam szczyt ...
Polecam na kominki wentylacyjne kiedy nie ma możliwości zrobienia kratki przelowotwej - deflrktor ale nie metalowy a bardzo ładny z tworzywa a w zasadzie  laminatu poliestrowo - szklanego, typy Zefir lub Bora w dowolnym kolorze - nabyłem to to i baaardzo misie podoba na kominie  :smile:  :smile:  - sąsiadom zresztą też juz zamówili co niektózy i bedą zminiać rury z blachy  :smile:  (www.uniwersal.com.pl)

----------


## kasiaiwojtek

a ja mam problem ze znalezieniem płyty wsporczej pod klinkier. producent komina nie robi na zamówienie, posiada tylko jeden rodzaj który mi nie pasuje. planuje obmurować klinkierem połówkowym.
gdzie znaleść kogoś kto takie płyty robi lub gotowa płytę??

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Taką płytę wylewa sobie murarz szalując komin systemowy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Vafel

> Mam systemowe i poszło tak :
> styrpian 5cm klej/siatka/ tynk akryl- jednak za najbardziej istotne w takim przypadku uważam to że należy to robić jeszcze na etapie konstrukcji dachu (przed folią a juznapewno przed dachówką/blachą) - po prostu jest człowiek spokojny o pokrycie bo wiadomo klej, tynk fachoweic ... moze to źle wpłynać na powierzchnię dachu


No ja niestety (?) mam już pokryty dach dachówką cementową, a komin na razie tylko obłożony wełną i pokryty siatką i klejem. Majster powiedział, że ze względu na pogodę  (co chwilę pada) nie da się teraz pokryć go tynkiem mozaikowym... Zastanawiam się właśnie w jaki sposób oni otynkują te kominy, żeby nie ubrudzić dachówki...

I druga rzecz: ponieważ na razie jest tylko siatka i klej, a pogoda jaka jest każdy widzi, to ta wełna na kominie na pewno już zamokła (jak mi powiedział majster - klej przepuszcza wodę). Czy ona sama wyschnie jak będzie kilka dni słońca i można wtedy bez problemu kłaść tynk mozaikowy?

----------


## PaniG(dżi)

U mnie kominy systemowe Schiedel obłożone od dołu do góry Ytong'iem (5); tynk mozaikowy.
Pozdr.

----------


## aro_32

Zainteresowała mnie metoda wykańczania komina systemowego płytkami Struktonit. Jak wykonuje się odeskowanie na tym kominie, bo nie łapię? Płytki mocuje się na deskach ale do czego deski, bo rozumiem że pustak z komina za cienki?

----------


## malka

Nie rozumiem, dlaczego twierdzicie,ze płytki klinkierowe będą odpadać? Skąd takie myślenie?

----------


## Julies

Oglądaliśmy wczoraj klinkier i pan sprzedawca powiedział nam że możemy nie wylewać płyty, tylko od dachu pociągnąć klinkierem komin zamiast kształtek - mamy kominy systemowe. Czy to dobre rozwiązanie? Początkowo myśleliśmy o wylaniu płyny lub obudowaniu od stropu komina cegłą zwykłą a ponad dachem klinkierem. 

Aha, czy murować klinkier trzeba w całości na zaprawie do klinkieru czy można na zaprawie cementowej a potem tylko zaspoinować tą barwną już zaprawą?

Którego producenta klinkieru polecacie?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Zainteresowała mnie metoda wykańczania komina systemowego płytkami Struktonit.


Witam, 
Piszę o tym w skrócie jak to wykonałem u siebie w temacie "Budowa komina?"

Pozdr.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Nie rozumiem, dlaczego twierdzicie,ze płytki klinkierowe będą odpadać? Skąd takie myślenie?


Witam,
To nie "myślenie". Takie są FAKTY (już niejednemu obleciały). Każdy komin (również systemowy) "pracuje". Raz jest ciepły, raz zimny. Działa na niego to słońce, to deszcz, to mróz. Żadne KLEJONE płytki na dłuższą metę takiej katorgi nie wytrzymują.

Pozdr.

----------


## siwymiki

> Ja też zastanawiam się nad sposobem wykończenia komina. Myślałem o obmurowaniu cegłami połówkowymi z klinkieru ale nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć pełnych połówek.
> Czy ktoś wie czy mozna gdzieś takie znaleźć? Czy też wszyscy używają całej cegły?


Cegieł połówek pełnych niema, można zwykłe ciąć na pół.

Jesli komin systemowy dobrze odizolujemy od wody tz. wykonamy izolacje, np płynną folią a dopiero później bedziemy kleic plytki na dobrym elastycznym kleju to nic nie powinno odpadać

----------


## Bedki

witam, włączę się w temat  :smile:  my jesteśmy na chwilę przed robieniem dachu, no i zastanawiamy się nad kominem. Spodobałnam się pomysł - podpatrzony gdzies tu na forum muratora - obłożenie komina blachą tytanowo-cynkową http://www.e-dach.pl/systemy,kominow...omin,9474.html Czy ktoś z Was słyszał o takim obiciu kominów, czy ktoś  moze doradzić jak obić kominy systemowe taką blachą? Czy komin musi być otynkowany i ocieplony przedtem?  :Roll:

----------


## Anad65

Będę murowac komin ponad dachem cegłą klinkierową pełną . Czy trzeba murowac specjalną zaprawą do klinkieru , czy też można dodac jakiś barwnik do zwykłej zaprawy betonowej i tak murowac ?

----------


## Kuna

Muruj specjalną zaprawą do klinkieru . Mój sąsiad wymurował komin z cegły klinkierowej na zaprawę cementowo wapienną i ma białe wykwity na kominie . Komin wygląda jak obrzygany . Jeżeli chodzi o mnie to mam kominy obłożone 5 cm styropianem + siatka + klej + płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne z Cerradu . Kominy wyglądają estetycznie i nic się nie dzieje od 9 lat . Płytki klejone na klej Ceresit CM 17 .
Poza tym uważam , że barwienie zaprawy do cegieł klinkierowych to nieporozumienie . Cegła na kominie będzie wyglądała bardziej estetycznie gdy spoiny będą miały naturalny kolor - szary cementowy . Broń Boże przed murowaniem cegły klinkierowej zaprawą o tym samym kolorze co cegła . Wyjdzie mdlocha .

----------


## eniu

> Muruj specjalną zaprawą do klinkieru . Mój sąsiad wymurował komin z cegły klinkierowej na zaprawę cementowo wapienną i ma białe wykwity na kominie . Komin wygląda jak obrzygany . Jeżeli chodzi o mnie to mam kominy obłożone 5 cm styropianem + siatka + klej + płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne z Cerradu . Kominy wyglądają estetycznie i nic się nie dzieje od 9 lat . Płytki klejone na klej Ceresit CM 17 .
> Poza tym uważam , że barwienie zaprawy do cegieł klinkierowych to nieporozumienie . Cegła na kominie będzie wyglądała bardziej estetycznie gdy spoiny będą miały naturalny kolor - szary cementowy . Broń Boże przed murowaniem cegły klinkierowej zaprawą o tym samym kolorze co cegła . Wyjdzie mdlocha .


Kuna dobrze radzi!

Nie zgadzam się tylko z płytkami (myślę,że w końcu spadną  :big grin: , czego wcale mu nie życzę )

----------


## Kuna

> Kuna dobrze radzi!
> 
> Nie zgadzam się tylko z płytkami (myślę,że w końcu spadną , czego wcale mu nie życzę )


*eniu* nie miałem wyjścia . Nie jestem zadowolony z tego rozwiązania ale musiałem ratować komin ponieważ cegła z jakiej był wymurowany zawierała dużo margla . Była to cegła elewacyjna rzekomo klasy 150 z Kadyn nad zalewem Wiślanym. Miała nawet wszelkie atesty. Życie jednak je szybko zweryfikowało.  Niestety cegielnia szybko upadła i nie było nawet kogo podać do sądu . Jako że jestem człowiekiem wierzącym modlę się aby kominy wytrzymały jak najdłużej . Na razie modlitwa odnosi skutek bo nic się nie dzieje - :wink: ))

----------


## eniu

> *eniu* nie miałem wyjścia . Nie jestem zadowolony z tego rozwiązania ale musiałem ratować komin ponieważ cegła z jakiej był wymurowany zawierała dużo margla . Była to cegła elewacyjna rzekomo klasy 150 z Kadyn nad zalewem Wiślanym. Miała nawet wszelkie atesty. Życie jednak je szybko zweryfikowało.  Niestety cegielnia szybko upadła i nie było nawet kogo podać do sądu . Jako że jestem człowiekiem wierzącym modlę się aby kominy wytrzymały jak najdłużej . Na razie modlitwa odnosi skutek bo nic się nie dzieje -))


Daj znać jak Pan Bóg przestanie Cię słuchać  :big grin:  . Już należysz do 
rekordzistów , którym płytki na zewnątrz tak długo nie odpadają.

----------


## jks

Skuteczny sposób na wykończenie kominów systemowych - gotowa obudowa komina 
http://fasadaplus.pl/wpisy/produkty/kominy/

----------


## hokejgk1

Ja myśle że najszybciej i najlepiej wykończyć komin systemowy pożarem sadzy ...

----------


## REEM

Ponieważ mineło już trochę czasu od ostatniego tematu chciałbym go odświeżyć. A punktem wyjścia będą pytanka:
1. Jaki rodzaj wykończenia komina ponad dachem jest najtrwalszy? Zakładam że wykańczamy komin systemowy keramzytowy z wkładami ceramicznymi z ociepleniem wewnętrznym w postaci wełny.
2. Mając wybór czy wykończyć komin tynkiem czy np płytką klinkierową co byście doradzili i dlaczego?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kaizen

Klinkier. Ze świecą szukać speca, co przyklei płytki tak, że nie odpadną. A taniej nie będzie (albo niewiele).

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Ponieważ mineło już trochę czasu od ostatniego tematu chciałbym go odświeżyć. A punktem wyjścia będą pytanka:
> 1. Jaki rodzaj wykończenia komina ponad dachem jest najtrwalszy? Zakładam że wykańczamy komin systemowy keramzytowy z wkładami ceramicznymi z ociepleniem wewnętrznym w postaci wełny.
> 2. Mając wybór czy wykończyć komin tynkiem czy np płytką klinkierową co byście doradzili i dlaczego?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tynk (nowoczesny - na siatce), blacha, cegła na trzecim miejscu

W sprawie płytek - zgoda z przedmówcą...nie w naszym klimacie.

----------

